# Oh Lord...



## orionmystery (Oct 13, 2011)

please let me be beautiful when I grow up!












fiber optic bug


----------



## StringThing (Oct 13, 2011)

Nice!  It's already beautiful though.


----------



## kyrontf (Oct 13, 2011)

Holy macrel.  I've never seen anything like that bug.  Fiber optics indeed!  Great shots as always.


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Oct 13, 2011)

OMG! That fiber optic bug is sweet!


----------



## shootermcgavin (Oct 13, 2011)

Very cool, how do you get the black background?


----------



## NateS (Oct 13, 2011)

Amazing Images as always Kurt.  I am still jealous of the DOF you guys get with the shorter focal length macros.


----------



## pathoulihan1 (Oct 13, 2011)

StringThing said:


> Nice!  It's already beautiful though.



Agreed! Awesome work as usual!


----------



## orionmystery (Oct 18, 2011)

StringThing said:


> Nice!  It's already beautiful though.


 


kyrontf said:


> Holy macrel.  I've never seen anything like that bug.  Fiber optics indeed!  Great shots as always.


 


Bitter Jeweler said:


> OMG! That fiber optic bug is sweet!


 


shootermcgavin said:


> Very cool, how do you get the black background?


 


NateS said:


> Amazing Images as always Kurt.  I am still jealous of the DOF you guys get with the shorter focal length macros.


 


pathoulihan1 said:


> StringThing said:
> 
> 
> > Nice!  It's already beautiful though.
> ...



Thank you, StringThing, kyrontf, Bitter Jeweler, shootermcgavin, Nate.

shootermcgavin - when shooting full flash and there's no immediate BG, it will be black.

Nate - in macro, the DOF is dependent only on the magnification and f number.


----------



## Fleacz (Oct 18, 2011)

wow these are incredible! definitely something nice to admire. what did you do for the black backdrop? post editing?


----------



## TCD photography (Oct 18, 2011)

Gotta say #3 is my favorite, but awesome macros.


----------



## mishele (Oct 18, 2011)

A big *WOW* to that last bug!!!


----------



## D-B-J (Oct 18, 2011)

I really love that fiber optic bug.


----------



## orionmystery (Oct 19, 2011)

Fleacz said:


> wow these are incredible! definitely something nice to admire. what did you do for the black backdrop? post editing?


 


TCD photography said:


> Gotta say #3 is my favorite, but awesome macros.


 


mishele said:


> A big *WOW* to that last bug!!!


 


D-B-J said:


> I really love that fiber optic bug.



Thank you Fleacz, TCD Photography, mishele, DBJ.

Fleacz - in full flash photography, typically around 1/200, F11, ISO100, flash, if there's nothing (no background) behind the subject, the BG will be black.


----------



## carlos58 (Oct 19, 2011)

great shots
very beatiful


----------



## orionmystery (Oct 20, 2011)

carlos58 said:


> great shots
> very beatiful



Thank you Carlos58.


----------



## e.rose (Oct 20, 2011)

Dude... awesome!


----------



## Omofo (Oct 21, 2011)

That's it, I'm moving to Malaysia.


----------



## arkipix1001 (Oct 21, 2011)

koolest ever....


----------



## ghache (Oct 21, 2011)

they look tasty. can i lick em?


----------



## orionmystery (Oct 21, 2011)

e.rose said:


> Dude... awesome!


 


Omofo said:


> That's it, I'm moving to Malaysia.


 


arkipix1001 said:


> koolest ever....


 


ghache said:


> they look tasty. can i lick em?



Thank you e.rose, Omofo, arkipix1001, ghache.

Omofo - the leeches are waiting for ya


----------



## MelissaP (Oct 23, 2011)

Just Beautiful! Love the fiber optic bug as well. Did I read right, Malaysia??!


----------



## orionmystery (Oct 24, 2011)

MelissaP said:


> Just Beautiful! Love the fiber optic bug as well. Did I read right, Malaysia??!



Thank you Melissa. Yes, Malaysia


----------



## heroes19 (Oct 25, 2011)

Great shoot you have, i really like the image#2.


----------



## heroes19 (Oct 25, 2011)

Great shoot, i really like to image#2. Good in composition and lighting.


----------



## orionmystery (Oct 25, 2011)

heroes19 said:


> Great shoot, i really like to image#2. Good in composition and lighting.



Thank you heroes19.


----------



## orionmystery (Oct 25, 2011)

Jessica_Quinn said:


> The last bug looks awesome! Great work!



Thank you, Jessica.


----------



## Cpi2011 (Oct 26, 2011)

Absolutely amazing work i really love the fiber optic bug.


----------



## orionmystery (Oct 26, 2011)

Cpi2011 said:


> Absolutely amazing work i really love the fiber optic bug.



Thank you, Cpi2011. I love the bug too.


----------



## rcarpenter3d (Oct 26, 2011)

Very interesting insects, especially #2.


----------



## orionmystery (Oct 27, 2011)

rcarpenter3d said:


> Very interesting insects, especially #2.



Thanks , rcarpenter3d.


----------



## gavunsmith (Oct 27, 2011)

beautiful got to get myself a macro lens.


----------



## orionmystery (Oct 27, 2011)

gavunsmith said:


> beautiful got to get myself a macro lens.



Thank you, gavunsmith.


----------



## amrannoordin (Oct 28, 2011)

Have a go at fill flash instead of full flash that gives that black background, orionmystery. Your captures are wonderful though I prefer a nice bokeh for background.


----------



## orionmystery (Oct 28, 2011)

amrannoordin said:


> Have a go at fill flash instead of full flash that gives that black background, orionmystery. Your captures are wonderful though I prefer a nice bokeh for background.



thanks for your comment.


----------



## mommy-medic (Oct 29, 2011)

Spectacular shots! 

They look like they would either kill you quickly or make great bait, lol.


----------



## LightSpeed (Oct 30, 2011)

Great shot on the Fiber optic bug. I only hope I can find one of these in so I CAN BLOW YOUR IMAGE TO SMITHERINES.
LOL
I'm kidding man.
That's a great shot. I'd be pleased if I were you.


----------



## orionmystery (Oct 31, 2011)

Thanks for the comments, guys.


----------

